# محتاجة مساعدة



## *malk (17 أغسطس 2007)

انا عضوة جديدة لم احصل على تفعيل العضوية لكنى انتظرها لكن اطلب رايكم فى موضوع الحب من طرف واحد يعنى لما يكون واحدة بتحب واحد و مش عارفة اذا كان بيحبها و لا و فقدت التعرف على اخبارة                                 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

يا كوكي انا فعلت عضويتك امال شاركتي ازاي وعملتي موضوع اهوه ؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

أولاً أهلاً بيكى معانا  يا كيكى  وانشالله تبقى مبسوطه معانا فى المنتدى .......ثانياً انا كنت عامله موضوع اسمه ( ردوا يا شباب ) فى ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيا ت ......يا ريت تقريه وتقرى الردود اللى عليه يمكن تلاقى رد على سؤالك ولو ملاقتيش انا مستعده ارد على كل اسئلتك واتناقش معاكى فى اى حاجه انتى عايزاها  ......... وربنا معاكى .


----------



## micheal_jesus (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

*اهلا بيكى ونتمنى ان تستفيدى منا ونستفيد منك وشكرا على الموضوع الحلو دة ومستنين منك مواضيع تانية جديدة :*​الحب من طرف واحد دة مشكلة لانة بيبقى الطرف اللى بيحب مشغول وقلقان على حبيبة 
والطرف التانى ولا حاسس بية ولازم الطرف اللى بيحب يحاول يلمح او يصارح الطرف اللى منفضلة ​


----------



## farawala (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

Hi keky
انت متعلقة بأوهام تخلى عنها الى ان تجدى من يبادلك الحب وانصحك ان تقرئى موضوع Dona فى ردو ياشباب


----------



## magdy_fared2005 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

*موضوع الحب الله وحده هو الذي يقدمه احب المسيح الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لآجلها وقديما قال الله ليس جيدا ان يكون ادم وحده فاصنع له معين نطيره وبالفعل احضر له حواء وهي اشارة لحب المسيح للكنيسة عروسه وعندما وضع العبد علامة لكي يجد عروسة اسحاق ابن ابراهيم نرى في صلاة العبد يشكر الله 
لاجل العروس التي اعدها الله لأسحاق ياليت ان نسلم امورنا لرب المجد وهو وحده الذي يقدم كل ماهو جيد*


----------



## twety (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

نصيحه
لو كنتى انتى او صاحبتك
بلاش تقلى نفسك وتكلمى الولد 
اصل الاولاد زى طابع البوسته
كل ماتتفى عليه يلزق اكتر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
او بمعنى تانى بجد كل ماتدى للولد كرامه يدوس عليكى
ولما تطنشيه وتتقلى عليه يبوس على رجلك علشان تكلميه
ومن الاخر صدقينى البعد عنهم غنيمه


----------



## ابن الفادي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

*بعد اذن الموجودين ممكن اي حد يبلغ الشرطة *
*او امن المنتدي تيجي بسرعة تقبض علي تويتي *
*لانها اعلنت الحرب علي الاولاد*
*بلاش كده يا تويتي الولاد طيبين والبنات حلوين *
*والاتنين ميستغنوش عن بعض متخوفيش البنية*

*وانت يا كيكي مستعجلة علي الحب كده ليه *
*لسه بدري علي الكلام ده وسيبي الحب لما *
*يجي براحته وفي ميعاده و من غير متدوري عليه*​


----------



## farawala (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*



twety قال:


> نصيحه
> لو كنتى انتى او صاحبتك
> بلاش تقلى نفسك وتكلمى الولد
> اصل الاولاد زى طابع البوسته
> ...



يا twety
مش اوى كدة هههههههههههههههههههههه
اية العقد دة كلها


----------



## farawala (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*



twety قال:


> نصيحه
> لو كنتى انتى او صاحبتك
> بلاش تقلى نفسك وتكلمى الولد
> اصل الاولاد زى طابع البوسته
> ...



رجلين مين اللى نبوسها
ههههههههههههههههههه
بتحلموا


----------



## farawala (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *بعد اذن الموجودين ممكن اي حد يبلغ الشرطة *
> *او امن المنتدي تيجي بسرعة تقبض علي تويتي *
> *لانها اعلنت الحرب علي الاولاد*
> *بلاش كده يا تويتي الولاد طيبين والبنات حلوين *
> ...



هاى ابن الفادى 
باين عليها كدة دخلت حرب مش ادها


----------



## farawala (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

كل ما تتكلم مع اى واحدة لازم تسمع الجملة دة أصل انا بحبة وهو مش سائل فيا ويرجعوا بعد كدة يقولوا البعد عنهم غنيمة امال حتموتوا علينا اوى كدة لية


----------



## farawala (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

كل ما تتكلم مع اى واحدة لازم تسمع الجملة دة أصل انا بحبة وهو مش سائل فيا ويرجعوا بعد كدة يقولوا البعد عنهم غنيمة امال حتموتوا علينا اوى كدة لية


----------



## mrmr120 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

معلش ياجماعة تويتى مش قصدها حاجة
(جبتية لنفسك يافالحة)
ماعلينا 
بصى ياكيكى
الحب من طرف واحد صعب جدا سواء للولد او البنت وبيبقى صعب جدا جدا 
للبنت لية بقى علشان البنت لما تحب من طرف واحد مش هتعرف تعبر عن مشاعرها 
للى بتحبة وهتتكسف ولو طلعتى جريئة وروحتى قلتى لة يبقى انتى بتقللى من نفسك 
قدامة وساعتها مش هيعبرك 
فا الاحسن ان تسيبى الحكاية على ربنا ولو ليكى نصيب فية هيبقى ليكى
لو ملكيش خلاص يابنت الحلال هتلاقى الى احسن منة بس اهم حاجة
متقلليش نفسك قدامة
وربنا معاكى​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*



twety قال:


> ومن الاخر صدقينى البعد عنهم غنيمه


 
انا برضه بقول كدا :new6:

بس لو قدرتوا اساسا :fun_lol:


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*



farawala قال:


> هاى ابن الفادى
> باين عليها كدة دخلت حرب مش ادها



هاي  كوبتيك ازيك واحشني بجد ايه اخبارك

معلش بالراحة علي تويتي برضة زي بنتنا الصغيرة
سمحوها المرة دي وهي مش هتعمل كده تاني


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*



farawala قال:


> هاى ابن الفادى
> باين عليها كدة دخلت حرب مش ادها



اسف فراويله علي اللخبطه بينك وبين كوبتك
علي كل حال اهلا بك جندي في الحرب العنصرية


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*



ابن الفادي قال:


> اسف فراويله علي اللخبطه بينك وبين كوبتك
> علي كل حال اهلا بك جندي في الحرب العنصرية


 
وانت وحشني كمان يا باشا :t25:

بس الظاهر سبتنا وبتشارك في مكان تاني :budo:


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*



Coptic Man قال:


> وانت وحشني كمان يا باشا :t25:
> 
> بس الظاهر سبتنا وبتشارك في مكان تاني :budo:



مع الاسف لا بشارك هنا ولا هناك 
لكن هي ظروفي الايام دي اخر لخبطه 
في الشغل والوقت عندي مضغوط بطريقة 
لاتتخيلها وطبعا انتم في القلب ولايمكن
 انساكم ولا ابعد عنكم  

بس صلوا من اجلي علشان ربنا يعطينا 
القدرة علي الاستمرار


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*



ابن الفادي قال:


> مع الاسف لا بشارك هنا ولا هناك
> لكن هي ظروفي الايام دي اخر لخبطه
> في الشغل والوقت عندي مضغوط بطريقة
> لاتتخيلها وطبعا انتم في القلب ولايمكن
> ...


 
ربنا معاك ياباشا :sami73:


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*



Coptic Man قال:


> ربنا معاك ياباشا :sami73:




اشـــــــــــــــــــكرك ياصحبي


----------



## dr.sheko (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*



twety قال:


> نصيحه
> لو كنتى انتى او صاحبتك
> بلاش تقلى نفسك وتكلمى الولد
> اصل الاولاد زى طابع البوسته
> ...



مع احترامي لكل الاراء
بس بجد البنات هم اللي بسهوله خالص بيتأثروا وبينجرفوا بمشاعرهم
يعني هتلاقوا البنات بتموت في اي حد او اي كاهن او مكرسات او رهبان
من اجل شكلهم لا لاجل الاستفادة منهم 
واكيد طبعا ممكن بسهوله تلاقوا البنت تحب الولد بمجرد انه كلمها او
ساعدها في شئ وتفكر انه " طابع البوسته
كل ماتتفى عليه يلزق اكتر " وطبعا دا مش موجود غير في تفكير البنات
ولازم نعرف ان في حب وعاطفة بس لازم نوجها صح و بطريقة روحيه اتمنى
ان تكون قوة الحب دي مصدرها السيد المسيح .


----------



## *malk (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

مع الاعتزار لللاولاد twetyععندها حق:beee:


----------



## magdy_fared2005 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

الرب اعطي الرب اخذ الرب يختار


----------



## *malk (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

*شكرا لمرورك يا مجدى*


----------



## mariny g a (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة مساعدة*

دونا 
انا حاولت ادخل ع الايميل اللى انت كتباه مافهمتش حاجه 
ورفض تسجيلى 
بااااااااااااااااااى


----------

